# The Trans-Siberian Railway reshaped world history



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Oct 5th, 2016, 100th Anniversary of the completion of the Trans-Siberian Railway.

http://http://www.vox.com/world/2016/10/5/13167966/100th-anniversary-trans-siberian-railway-google-doodle

https://www.google.com/doodles/100th-anniversary-of-completion-of-the-trans-siberian-railway


----------

